# heatpress for nonwoven fabric/eco bags and denim?



## hannahgothong (Apr 19, 2012)

hi..
does anyone know if heatpress can be used for nonwoven bags/eco bags?

can pigment ink also be used to be pressed in denim or maong?

thanks to those who will reply..


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Imprintables has Solar 210 which is a low temperature heat press vinyl.....

But I also press plastisol transfers on them....Athletic Formula from F & M Expressions...I just turn the heat down a bit and do not press more than 7 seconds.....I am not sure how they hold up over the long term because I give these bags away.....


----------



## hannahgothong (Apr 19, 2012)

thank you  but um, may i know what plastisol is for? i've heard about it in another thread but i'm kinda confused what it is for.. i still have a lot of learnings to do actually coz i'm still about to start the printing business


----------

